# Deval Patrick says 'maybe' to presidential run



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Now Lets All Have A Good Laugh !!!!!
Massachusetts governor: 'I have been asked to think about it'
UPDATED 1:48 PM EDT Sep 04, 2014









View Large

NEEDHAM, Mass. -Gov. Deval Patrick walked closer towards a run for the White House on Thursday, acknowledging it is on his radar screen.
"There are a lot of people who have asked me to think about it," said Patrick during a taping of WCVB-TV's political show OTR. "I'm under no illusions. It's a huge decision, not just for me but for my family."
"Maybe, but not right away," said Patrick when pressed on his intentions. "On The Record" airs Sunday on WCVB-TV at 11 a.m.
Patrick acknowledged criticism of his eight years in office from the three Democratic candidates hoping to succeed him during a live debate aired on WCVB on Wednesday.
But as if he's preparing for a possible presidential run, Patrick was quick to list what he considers to be his political legacy.
"Look there are always challenges," said Patrick. "I will say that after having managed the commonwealth through the worst economic downturn in living history and through a terrorist attack, being first in the nation in education, health care coverage and veterans' services and clean tech and so forth, that's a pretty good management record."

Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/politics/deval-patrick-says-maybe-to-presidential-run/27880292#ixzz3CNuQW0hI
*


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

...and he did what to "manage" the state during a terrorist attack exactly?

He does have more work and practical experience than Obama, but it would just be another four or eight years of the same bullshit as the residents of the Commonwealth have already put up with, and the rest of the country has put up with for six. We can "Hope" for "Change", but it ain't coming from Deville...

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 gigawatts!


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

If you try to look seriously at his accomplishments, there are none, besides casino gambling, which looks to have a grim future in the commonwealth. He is just so much smoke and mirrors, just like his mentor, Obama. But take him seriously, the Democrats were able to get a man with virtually no experience or qualifications elected president, twice. Compared to Obama, Deval would seem to have loads of experience. The Dems were also able to fabricate a senator out of a lying college professor who holds virtually zero qualifications either. Never underestimate their mastery of the media.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Hey don't forget he redecorated his office. Have any of you tried to pick out drapes? It's Hell I tell you, absolute Hell. There are so many damn choices and the more money you have to spend, the more you have to look at. If he can manage to do that; then, he can certainly manage to play golf during times of crisis.

Seriously though, if he retired to a life of feeding drivel to college students who were only interested in passing the exam; then, I'd be good.


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

Good help us all of that man gets elected.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Time to scrape that piece of shit off the shoe, before it gets tracked on the carpet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

I believe the presidential limo is a modified Cadillac...so he should be all set.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

The only idiot dumb enough to ask this dope to run for president is his reflection. There is NO WAY he could duck all his scandals, especially in a primary.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

He also referred to Sean Collier as a "Security Guard." Even after he was corrected.


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

if he does run and wins, I'm going to look to see if I can lateral to Canada!!


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

dave7336 said:


> if he does run and wins, I'm going to look to see if I can lateral to Canada!!


We had a notable member here that lived "in Canada."


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Why do the worse Massachusetts governors in our history try to be presidents and actual think they have A shot ? Dukakis and Deval yuck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

The Mass Dems wet dream ticket:


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

mpd61 said:


> The Mass Dems wet dream ticket:
> View attachment 3446


I just threw up in my mouth


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Should be Mitt & Hillary


----------



## Zeph (Sep 7, 2014)

Narcissistic delusions of grandeur. You should've got a load of him at the UMass graduation- hardly said anything about the campus and just ranted about all the great things he's done as Gov trying to set himself up for the White House.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

mpd61 said:


> The Mass Dems wet dream ticket:
> View attachment 3446


A fake Indian and a fake black guy. Sounds like the start of a bad joke.


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

Unfortunately he's got a good shot at winning if he runs.


----------

